# Mystery YouTube Videos 2000 (MST3k Homage)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This was made for our Halloween special on our YouTube Channel.

Join Chris and Cammy as they explore some of the internets worst videos!

This is an homage to Mystery Science Theatre 3000.


----------

